# Central VT is drying out..



## JD (Apr 14, 2009)

First ride of the season for me.  Whoot!  Felt fat and slow on the ups, but the payoff is insane.  Views and the best singletrack riding in VT. IMO.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice pic!  I need to find a local place to bike that has views like that.


----------



## JD (Apr 14, 2009)

Chimney Rock has a nice lookout...And the tourne.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm usually in Lewis Morris or poaching Watchung & South Mountain


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

Addison county?


----------



## bigbog (Apr 15, 2009)

*...VT*

Nice pic JD...it's not just VT....up here in Maine as well.  As can be seen on any weather forecast most everything is heading due East...  (*Will have an April 15th post(album links) in Miscellaneous...in a little while.)

STeveD


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Addison county?



Yup.  Those are the 'Dacks.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 23, 2009)

Snake Mtn?
I've hiked it but never riden it.

Great views of the Champlain Valley from there.


----------



## JD (Apr 23, 2009)

It is.  Incredible singletracks....very well hidden from the 4 wheelers...


----------

